# Is it even possible to find a stable job in the field of art?



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Use art to find a niche market, and corner it.

For instance, digital artists could look into creating amazing looking book covers for those who self-publish. You'd be surprised how much money you can make in that, and how stable (always booked with work) you can get with that--if you're good, of course. Then you simply market to that demographic.


----------

